# new to bettas



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

i did google it but found lots of info that doesnt stick to one thing. like recommanding different things on each site. also confused on some stuff. heres lots of questions. i got one today. heres my tank info. if your wondering. 10 gallon. ph 7.5. medium planted. 7 neon tetra, 3 ghost shrimp, 3 guppy. 79 degrees.
a) do i really need betta food or can i just use flakes/pellets?
b) do they usually hang around in the top doing nothing and just float around? 
c) whats good about betta water?
d) will they do good in a tank with guppies, tetras, ghost shrimp?
e) does it usually stick its gils out at you when you first get the fish? like how they do it when there fighting other males or when they met other males.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

a. no. But a varied diet is key to keeping bettas healthy.
b. Not uncommon for bettas to hang at the top as they are atmospheric breathers. They can be lazy but usually lethargic when temps are sub par (below 79 degrees)
c. Not sure I understand the question. Define "betta" water
d. No. They may attack the male guppies seeing their finneage as a threat of another betta. Tetras may nip at them in turn.
e. It can. Not a big deal one way or the other.


----------



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

im not sure what it is. its just a bottle of water with a betta on it. is there anything special about it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Other than the fact that its pre- conditioned (ready for any fish) no.


----------



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

another question.. is it normal for my betta to be laying on the plants? his left side is on the leaves and he doesnt seem to be moving his fins or anything. i thought he was dead but he wasnt. started moving when i touched it with a net.


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

At first I thought it was abnormal when I saw my betta repeatedly laying in the plants too. Then on one trip to the pet store I saw a tank full of female bettas, and nearly all of them were laying in the plants as well. Now I don't think much of it when mine lays around like that, he's been a healthy betta thus far.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

He could be sleeping. One of mine sleeps floating on his side at the top of the tank. I've thought he was dead so many times!


----------



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

it just died today  . it was laying on the bottom of the tank. im pretty sure i did everything right from most of the sites :| . temperature 79, ph 7.4, no sign of ammonia, 10 gallon tank (i guess to much work for it to swim up for aiR). no sign of fin nipping. i cant think of anything on how it woulda died. its only been 5 days in the community tank with neon tetras, guppys, ghost shrimp. i think i might have a clue on how it died. ghost shrimp attack close to dead fish. is it posible while the betta was sleeping or resting it got attacked?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It could have been ill to begin with and just passed. My betta is in a 55G and he is fine with the current and with the depth. 
Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

yea your most likely right. it might of had a parasite. all my fish died in that tank  . i come home and find them all dead. some of there eyes are bulged out. surprisingly all my fish are on top of plants when they passed :| .


----------

